# Ecken abrunden



## maaary (19. November 2004)

Habe hier was versucht...aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht,bloß komme ich nicht weiter weil ich nicht viel Ahnung von Freehand hab. Wie krieg ich die Kanten weg? Alles soll schön rund und fließend sein,ausserdem hätt ich gern ne dickere Kontur um die einzelnen Elemente.


----------



## extracuriosity (19. November 2004)

Markier den Pfad.
Dann:
>>Modifizieren >> Pfad ändern >> Vereinfachen.
Zur Konturstärke rate ich dir dringend mal die Basics in der Freehand Hilfe durchzugehen.


----------

